# Cool gagets... Monitoring Temperature and Humidity



## Hackerman (May 7, 2014)

I bought one of these....

hxxp://www.ebay.com/itm/141055626841?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Pretty slick. $40 with 3 senders. Took 8 days to arrive from China. I have one sender in the flowering room, one in the veg tent and one in the curing/cloning closet.

Now, I can monitor temp and humidity in all 3 areas right from my desk.

I am calibrating it against my Acu-rite to see just how close it is. Acu-rite is a pretty good make and has always been accurate.

Setup was easy. It requires 8 - AAA batteries which are not included. 2 for each unit.

Plus, it gives me a clock on my desk. 

I love toys. LOL

I'll report on the accuracy in a few days.


----------



## Locked (May 7, 2014)

Looks pretty cool. Will be waiting to hear how well it works. &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;


----------



## Locked (May 7, 2014)

I found this one on Amazon >>>>[ame]http://www.amazon.com/La-Crosse-Technology-WS-811561-W-solar-powered/dp/B003LYYD28/ref=sr_1_fkmr2_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1399487625&sr=8-3-fkmr2&keywords=Wireless+Weather+Station+Indoor+Outdoor+Temperature+Humidity+DCF+RCC+2+Sensors[/ame]

Might pick it up. I only need one for the Flower tent.


----------



## Hackerman (May 7, 2014)

Some single sensor model run under $15. The one you linked is cool because it has a solar powered sensor. Kind of neat but the sun never shines where I live so solar stuff doesn't work. LOL

So far, I have not seen any difference between the cheap models and the more expensive ones. We shall see. LOL


----------



## Hackerman (May 9, 2014)

After having these for a few days, I'm not 100% impressed. 

The temperature readings are 5 degrees higher than my Acurite that is sitting right next to it. And both of them are different from the Caliber IV I have sitting there. So, I am getting 3 different readings from 3 different units.

The cheapo one I bought has 3 sensors. If I put all 3 of them together, they all read the same. That's a good thing. However, they are 5 degrees higher than my Acurite. And, I have a feeling that the Acurite is more accurate.

Which, by the way, would void the fan tests I did earlier because when I said it was 81, it was really only 76. Just FYI

So, to try to get something solid, I bought an Oregon Scientific. They are supposed to be pretty nice. And, they guarantee accuracy.

I like the one I bought. It's not too expensive (less than $100 with 3 remotes) but the remote senders that it uses are the same ones that come with their high end weather stations. The base unit is pretty basic. What sold me is that all 3 senders display at the same time. No switching channels to view different rooms.

Here is the one I bought this time... hxxp://www.oregonscientific.com/us/en/Home-Climate-Monitor-Center-RAR501N-P

OS also had some pretty nice stuff that interfaces with the smartphone. Not sure I like that idea but it looked pretty cool.


----------



## Locked (May 9, 2014)

The Smart Phone integration actually intrigues me.


----------



## Vegas Kid (Jun 20, 2014)

View attachment P1040479 (WinCE).JPG


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 20, 2014)

Just to update this situation, I bought an Oregon Scientific RAR501A. 

http://www.oregonscientific.com/us/en/Home-Climate-Monitor-Center-RAR501N-P

I love this one. It shows all 3 zones without pushing any buttons. It does temp and humidity. The senders work 90%+. I sometimes loose signal and need to reboot the sender. The readout is huge and bright.

Definitely my pick of the 3 that I tested. The Acurite was very nice but the $20 cheapo I bought was not very good. Here is a case where you get what you pay for.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jun 21, 2014)

Vegas Kid said:


> View attachment 215016





the scale pretty much ends right here

hxxp://www.greenhousemegastore.com/product/iponic-600-grow-room-controller/power-management


----------



## George228 (Aug 6, 2019)

> I bought one of these....
> 
> hxxp://www.ebay.com/itm/141055626841?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> ...


wow, that's interesting, but you know, there is a good option to make your plants grow faster if you provide it with fresh air. Personally I observed it since I installed solar fans in my green house after I read an article about solar fans www.cabinguides.com. You know, it was the best decision, because I really care about my plants and I want them to "feel good", because I accept it as alive beings equal to the man. So, as a result, my plants gave a better harvest because these solar fans regulate the temperature too


----------

